# Shrimp pics *pic heavy*



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

OEBT:

































CARBON RILI:

























































GERMAN K14









BTOE









TAIWAN BEES


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

great looking shrimp! Your OEBT are so tempting to buy... youll get a pm from me one day


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm only about 2 hours north of you, prob get next day priority if you are ever interested


----------



## bandaiban (May 22, 2009)

i love the last picture, its very diverse.


----------

